# How to remove rear bumper



## elm669 (Aug 23, 2007)

Earlier today i got a white colored rear cover for my sentra, right now it has a grey one on it. I've pulled loose every bolt holding the full bumper on but it will not budge. Not talking about just the cover but the full bumper, metal and all, pulled all 8 bolts going into the frame out and took a pry bar and tried to get it out... no luck.. what gives?


----------



## PhantomSunny (Apr 22, 2007)

There are 4 in the floor of the trunk did you get to those? They are hiding under some stoppers that look like drain holes. Can't remember how many bolts in total there are :S


----------



## TOOQIKK (Jul 11, 2009)

PhantomSunny said:


> There are 4 in the floor of the trunk did you get to those? They are hiding under some stoppers that look like drain holes. Can't remember how many bolts in total there are :S


good to have friend help you pull it off...but phantomsunny got it....the bumper isnt goin anywhere till you remove these...and once its off the car there are several more nuts to unscrew to the get the cover off....not one of nissans brightest designs!


----------

